# Sticky  Official CZ Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your fav CZ handguns (you own) here!


----------



## Arizona Desertman




----------



## Zahnarzt




----------



## armoredman




----------



## Stealth .45

I have owned over a dozen different CZs, but this is my current collection. These 5 are keepers.


----------



## armoredman

I am unsure of which CZ pistol to get next...a classic 75B might be the winner...


----------



## Arizona Desertman

armoredman said:


> I am unsure of which CZ pistol to get next...a classic 75B might be the winner...


They're all winners.


----------



## Laufer

My VZ-58 has some Very bright red Beaver Barf furniture; some "fast-dry" Minwax poly layers were added.

A Dummkopf sold the nice CZ-82 years ago, so he just bought a CZ-83 (mine has bluing),.

Now hoping that the personal seller's FFL store will ship the gun. —-Gun has been there two days…—-.
—Copper Customs is his FFL in Valparaiso Indiana.—there were supposed to ship it around last Wed - no word via email or anything else (Low priority?).


----------



## Laufer

——somewhere inside the C. Republic. 
Oh yes , 🧡 I like her. Maybe the gun also, 

Thousands of their citizens acquired CCW permits.
Within that context.... what Other "Euro" country allows CCW permits for 'normal' people?


----------



## crc4

Laufer said:


> ——somewhere inside the C. Republic.
> Oh yes , 🧡 I like her. Maybe the gun also,
> 
> Thousands of their citizens acquired CCW permits.
> Within that context.... what Other "Euro" country allows CCW permits for 'normal' people?


Women being attracted to firearms for self-defense and sport is the best thing that's happened in decades to protecting the 2nd Amendment. Training for young girls up to senior folks makes us all safer and increases our voice for the constitutional protection of our rights.

Here's one of my CZ52s. 1954, never rearsenaled. It's a very good shooter and a very hot cartridge.


----------



## Laufer

crc4: Oh yes, the CZ-52 is a blast to shoot. Tried one several years ago.

The fact that women's interest in handguns has jumped since the many 2020 ("peaceful" fire-bombing and looting) riots has certainly helped.
And women prefer AR-15s for various uses also.


----------



## Jester560

The only CZ I own is a 457 22lr rifle.


----------



## Javbike

Arizona Desertman said:


> View attachment 21410


If you had only one CZ which would you get


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Javbike said:


> If you had only one CZ which would you get


Sorry, I really can't answer that. Maybe that's why I ended up with seven of them?


----------



## Javbike

Arizona Desertman said:


> Sorry, I really can't answer that. Maybe that's why I ended up with seven of them?


I am looking at the cz 75b


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Javbike said:


> I am looking at the cz 75b


Then go for it.


----------



## Tangof

Arizona Desertman said:


> Sorry, I really can't answer that. Maybe that's why I ended up with seven of them?


Beat you! Eleven now with this one the latest.


----------



## Butch 74




----------

